# Condolences to the victims of the Indonesia quake



## Emiricol (Dec 26, 2004)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/6754820/

 9,000 dead and counting from the larged earthquake in the world since the 1960s Alaska quake.  The tital wave caused massive damage in India, Sri Lanka and Thailand, including wiping out the Thai resorts that account for 40% of the nations annual income.

 I'm sure more news will come, and I am sure they could all use our prayers or good wishes.

 -Emiricol


----------



## Emiricol (Dec 26, 2004)

...


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 26, 2004)

I know two people currently vacationing in Thailand at the moment.  It looks terrible.  Man


----------



## Wombat (Dec 26, 2004)

This is one of the saddest stories I have read in years, and given what has been in the news the last couple of years, that is going some.

Five nations hit the tidal waves stemming from an 8.9 quake (I can't even imagine that high).  

Anyone who has a few dollars to spare should give what you can to the aid agencies that will be moving into the area.  Such devestation deserves our sympathy and our support for reconstruction.


----------



## Krug (Dec 26, 2004)

Terrifying the amount of devastation done. The victims never stood much of a chance.


----------



## s/LaSH (Dec 26, 2004)

Terrible thing, indeed. May recovery come soon to the devastated.

There was an 8.1 three days ago somewhere between New Zealand, Australia, and Antarctica. If my geographic charts are right, that's pretty much on the south side of the big Indian/Australian tectonic plate... and Sumatra is on the north side of that plate. Could be that one end, then the other, got pushed along.

Unfortunately, I'm on the east side of that plate here in New Zealand, in a city which was built around a harbour formed by a continental rift (more or less). We have an airport today which, 200 years ago, was a second entrance to the harbour, that's how violent the land motions can get. I just hope nothing happens here... a northwards trend shouldn't mean much in the east/west situation we have here. I hope.


----------



## Chaos Drake (Dec 27, 2004)

Peace to all those who lost their lives, and to the thousands of homeless. Please donate to the Red Cross to help victims of this horrifying disaster.


----------



## Greylock (Dec 27, 2004)

Deaths from this now in Somalia for gosh-sakes. When I went to work, the death toll was 7000. Now it's in excess of 13,000. Horrific.

And as to the Red Cross, ALWAYS donate to the Red Cross. Not just in times of need, always. There is no other disaster relief organisation on the planet that performs like they do. They often show up before the National Guard or the state or Feds in the US. And although they are religiously affiliated, they are not prostelytisers, and they are open-minded, relatively. I feel I will owe them for the rest of my life,  for how they helped me in the Flood of '93.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 27, 2004)

I sincerely hope some good can come out of this tragedy. Namely, that the UN and the countries affected (from India all the way to Indonesia) establish a Tsunami Alarm System (like the US has in the Pacific to warn the Hawaiian Islands) and an evacuation plan. It's the only way to save lives in the future.

And yes, please donate to the Red Cross/Star/Crescent.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 27, 2004)

This is horrible. I hope that Joe and Suzi from Expeditious Retreat Press can let us know that they are ok.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 27, 2004)

See Sci-Fi forum...Jet Li is one of the missing.

Just hope and pray that if any one has family or friends in the area that they are safe and well.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 27, 2004)

The count is now, 22,000+, and Jet Li has been found,  check Klaus' thread.


----------



## Nifft (Dec 27, 2004)

Hopefully within a few days we'll know where to send money to help those brave enough to help rebuild.



 -- N


----------



## Vorith (Dec 27, 2004)

_More comments like this, and you can expect to find yourself suspended. That was absolutely inappropriate.  ~ Piratecat_


----------



## Krieg (Dec 27, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> This is horrible. I hope that Joe and Suzi from Expeditious Retreat Press can let us know that they are ok.




They should be fine. Last update had them in the mountains of northern India. 

We will ALL be underwater before they will.

FWIW Arthur C. Clarke made it ok as well.


----------



## talinthas (Dec 27, 2004)

Only the very Southern tip on the eastern side of india was affected.  Sri Lanka was hit much, much harder, and really absorbed a lot of the blow before it got to mainland India.

 Joe and Suzi are many thousands of miles inland to the north and west, so they have nothing to worry about.


----------



## talinthas (Dec 27, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> _Deleted by Admin_



 was this absolutly necessary?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 27, 2004)

talinthas said:
			
		

> was this absolutly necessary?




It was neither necessary nor appropriate. We have zero tolerance for that sort of post.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 27, 2004)

Man PC's like a ghost, everywhere at once.   

It's up to 23,000...sad news indeed.


----------



## der_kluge (Dec 27, 2004)

talinthas said:
			
		

> was this absolutly necessary?




Heh.  Did you *see* his post?  Yea, it was pretty necessary.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 27, 2004)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Heh.  Did you *see* his post?  Yea, it was pretty necessary.




I didn't see it, but judging by PC's repsonse, I'm sure it was rude and/or offensive.


----------



## talinthas (Dec 27, 2004)

i was responding to the initial slur.  pkitty edited it out of both the original and my reply.  Thanks for that, by the way.  I was really offended, especially during an emergency like this.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 27, 2004)

Talinthas -> I hope your relatives in India aren't in the affected region.


----------



## Vorith (Dec 27, 2004)

What I said was absolutely necessary, and I stand by what I said because it's true.


----------



## talinthas (Dec 27, 2004)

none of my family was personally affected, but my neighbors are from Chennai (madras), and that area was hit by some pretty severe flooding, so we're waiting for contact from folks over there.


----------



## Emiricol (Dec 28, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> What I said was absolutely necessary, and I stand by what I said because it's true.



 I guess it's true that there is one in every crowd.

 Meanwhile - here's a list of agencies helping out, courtesy of KCRA News:

*Agencies Helping Victims*

 The following aid agencies are accepting contributions for assistance that they or their affiliates will provide for those affected by the earthquake and tidal waves in Asia.  *

 Action Against Hunger
*       247 West 37th Street, Suite 1201
        New York, NY 10018
        212-967-7800
http://www.aah-usa.org
*      American Jewish World Service
*       45 West 36th Street, 10th Floor
        New York, NY 10018
        800-889-7146
http://www.ajws.org
*      ADRA International
*       9-11 Fund
        12501 Old Columbus Pike
        Silver Spring, MD 20904
        800-424-2372
http://www.adra.org
*      American Friends Service Committee (AFSC Crisis Fund)
*       1501 Cherry Street
        Philadelphia, PA
        215-241-7000
http://www.afsc.org
*      Catholic Relief Services
*       PO Box 17090
        Baltimore, MD 21203-7090
        800-736-3467
http://www.catholicrelief.org
*      Direct Relief International
*       27 South La Patera Lane
        Santa Barbara, CA 93117
        805-964-4767
http://www.directrelief.org
*      Doctors Without Borders/Medecins Sans Frontieres
*       PO Box 2247
        New York, NY 10116-2247
        888-392-0392
http://www.doctorswithoutborders.org
*      International Medical Corps
*       1919 Santa Monica Boulevard Suite 300
        Santa Monica CA 90404
        800-481-4462
http://www.imcworldwide.org
*      International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies
*       PO Box 372
        CH-1211 Geneva 19
        Switzerland
        41-22-730-4222
http://www.ifrc.org/
*      International Orthodox Christian Charities
*       Middle East Crisis Response
        PO Box 630225
        Baltimore, MD 21263-0225
        877-803-4622
http://www.iocc.org
*      Lutheran World Relief
*       PO Box 17061
        Baltimore MD 21298-9832
        800-597-5972
http://www.lwr.org
*      MAP International
*       2200 Glynco Parkway
        PO Box 215000
        Brunswick, GA 3121-5000
        800-225-8550
http://www.map.org
*      Mercy Corps
*       PO Box 2669
        Portland, OR 97208
        800-852-2100
http://www.mercycorps.org
*      Northwest Medical Teams
*       PO Box 10
        Portland, OR 97207-0010
        503-624-1000
http://www.nwmedicalteams.org
*      Operation USA
*       8320 Melrose Avenue, Ste. 200
        Los Angles, CA 90069
        800-678-7255
http://www.opusa.org
*      Relief International
*       11965 Venice Blvd. #405
        Los Angeles, CA 90066
        800-572-3332
http://www.ri.org
*      Save the Children
*       Asia Earthquake/Tidal Wave Relief Fund
        54 Wilton Road
        Westport, CT 06880
        800-728-3843
www.savethechildren.org
*US Fund for UNICEF*
        333 East 38th Street
        New York, NY 10016
        800-FOR-KIDS
http://www.unicefusa.or
* World Concern*
        19303 Fremont Ave. N
        Seattle, WA 98133
        800-755-5022
http://www.worldconcern.org
*World Relief*
        7 E. Baltimore St.
        Baltimore, MD 21202
        443-451-1900
http://www.wr.org
*World Vision*
        PO Box 70288
        Tacoma, Washington 98481-0288
        888-56-CHILD
http://www.worldvision.org


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 28, 2004)

Vorith said:
			
		

> What I said was absolutely necessary, and I stand by what I said because it's true.




You've got yourself a week's vacation. One more offense like this one, and it's permanent. If you'd like to be offensive, please don't do it here.


----------



## talinthas (Dec 28, 2004)

well, i'm calm now.  Everyone i know in the affected areas were able to make it to higher ground.  It's mainly the poor fishermen who were hit hard.  the devastation is unimaginable over there.


----------



## hiryuu (Dec 28, 2004)

Well, I'm glad they made it out okay, then.

I'm also happy that Mr. Clarke is okay. He's more important than Jet Li, at least to me.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 28, 2004)

talinthas said:
			
		

> well, i'm calm now.  Everyone i know in the affected areas were able to make it to higher ground.  It's mainly the poor fishermen who were hit hard.  the devastation is unimaginable over there.



 Glad to hear your relatives and neighbors are okay, Tal.

Peace!


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 28, 2004)

I don't know that there's a need to weigh relative importance of individuals.  I'm happy for those that made it and sad for those who didn't and those that loved them.  Yikes.


----------



## Emiricol (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm horrified, even now a day later. And now, emergency workers reached some areas in Sumatra where they found many, many more victims.  The tsunami has now claimed more than *44,000* lives, displaced over a million families, and destroyed the livelihood of many more.  If any of us can donate, please consider doing so 

 http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&e=1&u=/ap/20041228/ap_on_re_as/quake_tidal_waves


----------



## BOZ (Dec 28, 2004)

oh wow, 44,000 and counting last i heard.

what part of india did joe browning and suzi yee go to again?  Mrs. Boz reminded me of them last night...


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2004)

...just devastating.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 28, 2004)

BOZ said:
			
		

> oh wow, 44,000 and counting last i heard.
> 
> what part of india did joe browning and suzi yee go to again?  Mrs. Boz reminded me of them last night...



 They're ok.  Look further up the thread.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 28, 2004)

I fear that the death toll so far is just half of the real number. Both because noone has a complete overview of the disaster, and that some authories in the affected countries will certainly downplay the actual number.

And then there's the following epidemic ...

This is one of the biggest disasters in the last 25 years IMO. I only hope that an english friend of mine that were on holiday in Phuket turn up, he's among the missing.


----------



## Numion (Dec 28, 2004)

59 thousand thus far. Lots of finns too, and some will never be found. Some of the local communities are devastated with 60-70% of population gone. Even the finnish financial minister had to climb to a pole to survive


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 28, 2004)

59 000, just devestating.  And with thousands still missing and all the disease and aftershocks to come, there may be many more.


----------



## hellbender (Dec 28, 2004)

I had lived in Medan and traveled Sumatra for two years teaching English as a second language and made many, many good friends there, just found out that they didn't all make it out. Some looting gone awry. Very sad event. My sympathies to any with friends and family in the devastation.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 29, 2004)

According to scientists, the Earth's axle has MOVED 0.002" (or 6 cm) (!!!) and the quake MOVED a few islands off the coast of Sumatra by as much as 30 METERS!

They claim the climate of the world won't change, but astronomical calculations will need to be remade...

Yep, we're just tiny specks of dust in the big picture...


----------



## Hand of Evil (Dec 29, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> According to scientists, the Earth's axle has MOVED 0.002" (or 6 cm) (!!!) and the quake MOVED a few islands off the coast of Sumatra by as much as 30 METERS!
> 
> They claim the climate of the world won't change, but astronomical calculations will need to be remade...
> 
> Yep, we're just tiny specks of dust in the big picture...




if you want to read more...

Scientists: Quake may have made Earth wobble

The deadly Asian earthquake may have permanently accelerated the Earth's rotation, shortening days by a fraction of a second and caused the planet to wobble on its axis, U.S. scientists said Tuesday.

http://www.cnn.com/2004/TECH/science/12/29/quake.wobble.reut/index.html


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 29, 2004)

I found this quote from the New York Times rather moving:



> link
> 
> _text removed; sorry, it was not my intent to provoke a religious discussion_


----------



## Kodam (Dec 29, 2004)

Hi!

Deaths are up to 80.000-100.000. Thats one of the worst catastrophes in human history ever. 
On the oper sea, the waves just didn't look special at all and the next moment the buildings stood in the water up to the roof! 

Horrible.

Kodam


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

It's like some telethon where everytime I check the news site it's a new tally.


----------



## Sebastian Francis (Dec 30, 2004)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> I found this quote from the New York Times rather moving:




Interesting quote, but it is certainly religiously loaded (or secularly loaded, more to the point).  The author is basically saying that this quake proves there is no God and no purpose to our existence.  

I'll stop now before we violate the "no religion" clause.


----------



## tarchon (Dec 30, 2004)

Sebastian Francis said:
			
		

> Interesting quote, but it is certainly religiously loaded (or secularly loaded, more to the point).  The author is basically saying that this quake proves there is no God and no purpose to our existence.



Saying that tectonic plates are oblivious to human existance is not at all a statement as to the existence of god or metaphysical human purpose, positive or negative. In fact, I think one would find that people who believe in the sentimentality of tectonic plates are in a very small minority, regardless of their religious beliefs.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 30, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> It's like some telethon where everytime I check the news site it's a new tally.



.....


----------



## Sebastian Francis (Dec 30, 2004)

tarchon said:
			
		

> Saying that tectonic plates are oblivious to human existance is not at all a statement as to the existence of god or metaphysical human purpose, positive or negative. In fact, I think one would find that people who believe in the sentimentality of tectonic plates are in a very small minority, regardless of their religious beliefs.




Oh, come on.  Read the whole quote.  Obviously, nobody believes that tectonic plates are sentient (I think you meant "sentient" rather than "sentimental"   ), but the writer had a definite anti-religious worldview. Which is fine, of course...I was just pointing it out.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 30, 2004)

Sebastian Francis said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.  Read the whole quote.  Obviously, nobody believes that tectonic plates are sentient (I think you meant "sentient" rather than "sentimental"   ), but the writer had a definite anti-religious worldview. Which is fine, of course...I was just pointing it out.




Firstly, I think he actually did mean sentimentality as he wrote. Sentient would be nonesense. Secondly, I really can't see the religious loading or lack thereof in the quote. Thirdly, is there a point of bringing up such a discussion in this thread?



On another note, I just learned today that two more of my friends, not close but nonetheless friends, are among the missing. I hope they turn up okay.


----------



## tarchon (Dec 30, 2004)

Sebastian Francis said:
			
		

> Oh, come on.  Read the whole quote.  Obviously, nobody believes that tectonic plates are sentient (I think you meant "sentient" rather than "sentimental"   ), but the writer had a definite anti-religious worldview. Which is fine, of course...I was just pointing it out.



The mere fact that someone doesn't mention God in a statement about life and nature does not mean that they deny God. If you don't assume that, it sounds like a perfectly agnostic comment on the ephemerality of life and the emotionless power of nature. If you've never seen that same comment made by numerous religious persons of all faiths throughout history, you haven't read much.


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 30, 2004)

Tarchon, Sebastian, please give it a rest. This is not the place to argue semantics.

Aggeman, please let us know if you hear from your friends.


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 30, 2004)

I have a friend in Thailand, too. He's from there originally, moved here 10 years ago, and went back to visit his family this month. Bad timing. I don't know how I can reach him. I dodn't suppose there's a list of the missing anywhere? If it would even be possible to accurately compile one... :\


----------



## Sebastian Francis (Dec 30, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Tarchon, Sebastian, please give it a rest. This is not the place to argue semantics.




I apologize.  

My thoughts and prayers continue to go out to the families struck by this tragedy.  It's tough feeling so powerless, as I'm sure most of us do, when something like that happens to others.  :\


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 30, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Aggeman, please let us know if you hear from your friends.




It appears that there were especially a large number of Skandinavians among the western tourists in the affected areas. 

Of course, those numbers will pale in comparison with the number of local victims.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 30, 2004)

Thailand is the only country where the tourist victims outnumber the local victims by a ratio of 3:1.

On another note, it seems there will be a tsunami warning system in the Indic Ocean working in the next couple of years. Australia has offered the technology.


----------



## MonsterMash (Dec 30, 2004)

Terrible to see this, a few years ago I went on vacation to Sri Lanka and seeing some of the places I went to devastated like that is just horrifying. Hope that the relief efforts can get things to people soon, before any disease epidemics break out.

I suspect just the initial death toll will be over 100,000 even before the additional deaths caused by injuries, lack of safe water and food supplies.


----------



## Numion (Dec 30, 2004)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Thailand is the only country where the tourist victims outnumber the local victims by a ratio of 3:1.
> 
> On another note, it seems there will be a tsunami warning system in the Indic Ocean working in the next couple of years. Australia has offered the technology.




Lets close the barn door after the horses have fled. Next time will be in a couple of generations, hopefully it'll still be working and funded then.

The news here are pretty concerned that all finns (a couple of hundred) get back to finland, or that the bodies are found etc .. much less important, IMO, than tending for those who are dirt poor and have to stay there.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 30, 2004)

Well, it's official. One of my friends have been found dead in Phuket, Thailand.

Michael John Duffy, 1960-2004, rest in peace mate, you will surely be missed.

The two other of my friends are also pressumed dead but their bodies have not been found yet so there's still hope for them.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 30, 2004)

AGGEMAN, my sympathies to you and to Michael's family.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 30, 2004)

AGGEMAM

The words just don't come to me right now.  My deepest sympathies as well.  Keep up hope.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 30, 2004)

The count is now...117,000. With Indonesia reporting, they have taken the biggest *hit* , .


----------



## Krieg (Dec 30, 2004)

Numion said:
			
		

> Lets close the barn door after the horses have fled. Next time will be in a couple of generations, hopefully it'll still be working and funded then.




That's the way it always is. The current Pac rim warning system was only instituted after Hawaii was hit with a Tsunami in 1960.


----------



## Krug (Dec 30, 2004)

AGGEMAM, My condolences.

May he rest in peace and may your friends be found.


----------



## Mark (Dec 31, 2004)

My codolences to the families and friends of the victims of this tragedy.  In particular, AGGEMAM, my sympathies to you on the loss of your friend.  I hope the others are found to be well.  My thoughts are with you and them.


----------



## hong (Dec 31, 2004)

Aggemam, my deepest sympathies too.


----------



## MonsterMash (Dec 31, 2004)

Agemmam, 

My condolences to you and your friends family.

I've been lucky that my close friends and family weren't affected, but I'm sure many people I met in Sri Lanka have been affected, even if they're still alive.

At the rate the death toll is increasing 250,000 seems possible, particularly with the aftershocks and potential disease outbreaks.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Dec 31, 2004)

My special considerations and thoughts goes to his 2 chirldren he leaves behind. Though divorced I know that they loved they the times they visited him.

Thank you all for your kind comments, I'll pass them on.

But let's not forget that there are more than a 100 thousand victims, and millions affected by the disaster. If you haven't already done so, donate what little or much you can. It will surely be needed.


----------



## Dispater (Dec 31, 2004)

Swedes were one of the Scandinavian nations hit most, with 1000+ missing at the moments. Here in Norway some 400 have gone missing, 20 dead.

My hopes and prayers for the people of all nations affected by this tragedy.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm going to sound like a jerk.

Don't donate because you feel guilty.

Don't donate because you can afford it.

Don't donate because it has been brought to your attention.

Don't donate because those people are less fortuante than you.

Donate if it's something you would normally do.

I say this, coming from Chicago, one of the richest cities on one of the richest countries, because all too often, we are helping other people remove the speck from their eye while ignoring that in our own. Coming from Chicago, we still have homeless people, no public health care system, and a ton of other problems. Most of which are ignored everyday. Lots of reasons why I'm sure. People become inured to it. They don't feel that they're making a difference. Etc...

I get tired of seeing how much my country gets labeled as not being supported enough when other countries are doing far less and we have our own issues. Am I saying that I don't feel for these people's loss? No, of course not. This is a horrible tragedy and hopefuly nothing like this ever happens again. It should not take a death toll like this to make people realize that life is precious and that there are problems in the world but we shouldn't start asking for the hand outs unless from people whose own houses may not be in order.


----------



## johnsemlak (Dec 31, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I'm going to sound like a jerk.
> 
> Don't donate because you feel guilty.
> 
> ...





Joe, I don't want to veer this discussion into offlimits territory, but I'd just like to say the scale of this disaster may warrent a response people wouldn't normally do.  THis event is extremely exceptional.

That said, whether to donate and where to is a personal choice of course


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 31, 2004)

I agree with you.

But like 9/11, this is money that probably will not get used the way it's supposed to. It's money that will go for special projects and other funds. It will go into politicans pockets. It will be mismanaged.

And despite that, people, if they can afford it and it's a cause that stirs them, especially due to the scale, they should donate. 

It should NOT be expect that they donate, nor that any money donated should be labelled too little.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 31, 2004)

Generosity...


			
				John Wesley said:
			
		

> Do all the good you can, by all the means you can, in all the ways you can, in all the places you can, at all the times you can, to all the people you can, as long as ever you can."





Hope...



			
				Dale Carnegie said:
			
		

> "Most of the important things in the world have been accomplished by people who have kept on trying when there seemed to be no hope at all."



 
Community...



			
				Anthony J.D'Angelo said:
			
		

> "Without a sense of caring, there can be no sense of community."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 31, 2004)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> I agree with you.
> 
> But like 9/11, this is money that probably will not get used the way it's supposed to. It's money that will go for special projects and other funds. It will go into politicans pockets. It will be mismanaged.
> 
> ...



Joe, your point is understood, but for now, I would like to err on the side, that people will be honest in this ordeal...which of course, I will be watching with a careful eye.

And by the way, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year...my gift to you, you have a Community Supporter Account...enjoy.

Peace.


----------



## kmdietri (Dec 31, 2004)

My condolences to all the victims and their families.

May the new year be a much brighter year for everyone affected by this tragedy.


----------



## Nifft (Dec 31, 2004)

I fear we're going to lose 200k to the immediate event, and then another 400k to disease, exposure, and lack of water. 

600k is about .01% of the world population. Really quite a lot of people.

Also, from what I know the Red Cross will do good with my moolah even if -- by some miracle -- my money isn't immediately needed.

 -- N


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 31, 2004)

The aboslute worst thing is that the funds ($500 milion+) to save those people are already pledged but I fear it'll be too late for them. they've already had management problems with water and food with people fighting in the streets while food is stackign up in other parts of the city because there's no one to transport it.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Dec 31, 2004)

If anyone has Delta Skymiles, Delta is adding UNICEF, CARE, and the American Red Cross to the list of charities you can donate points to through the SkyWish program.

This helps these charities logistically move people when and were it is most needed.


----------



## mythago (Dec 31, 2004)

AGGEMAM, I am so sorry.

  Joe, I' d guess that the people receiving aid really don't give a rip about the deep inner motivations of those who donated. 

 Yes, we should make charity a part of our lives, not just something we think about in times of horrible crisis. Yes, we should look at our own back yard instead of only other people's. That's a far cry from telling people they shouldn't help unless their motives are pure, and anyway, aid organizations aren't perfect.


----------



## BOZ (Jan 2, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> According to scientists, the Earth's axle has MOVED 0.002" (or 6 cm) (!!!) and the quake MOVED a few islands off the coast of Sumatra by as much as 30 METERS!
> 
> They claim the climate of the world won't change, but astronomical calculations will need to be remade...
> 
> Yep, we're just tiny specks of dust in the big picture...




i think the earth was trying to prove that it is far more powerful than mankind's hubris.    "destroy me?  i think not - it is i who shall destroy you!"

hmm... stopping now before i get tasteless...


----------



## BOZ (Jan 2, 2005)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Well, it's official. One of my friends have been found dead in Phuket, Thailand.
> 
> Michael John Duffy, 1960-2004, rest in peace mate, you will surely be missed.
> 
> The two other of my friends are also pressumed dead but their bodies have not been found yet so there's still hope for them.




aww man.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jan 19, 2005)

*Global Tsunami Death Toll Tops 226,000*

Indonesia updates the count, the missing are now confirmed...missing.  .

*In passing*


----------



## BOZ (Jan 19, 2005)

aw man...


----------

